# Router table fence



## chrisjj (Jun 27, 2018)

New to the forum.
I recently purchased a router table at an estate sale. The fence only had a sticker with the company name, Woodworking FasTTrak Inc. I have not been able to find any information about the fence or the company. I think there are some pieces missing but not sure without a manual or some kind of guide. Has anyone heard of this company?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@ChrisSjj - Chris, welcome to the forum. Haven't heard of that company but hopefully someone will be along who might be able to help you.

You can post pictures that are located on your computer/device, so if you post pics we might be able to assist you in what's missing.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@ChrisSjj - Chris, welcome to the forum. Haven't heard of that company but hopefully someone will be along who might be able to help you.

You can post pictures that are located on your computer/device, so if you post pics we might be able to assist you in what's missing.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@vchiarelle
You are repeating yourself,Vince ,just thought I would remind you.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> @vchiarelle
> You are repeating yourself,Vince ,just thought I would remind you.
> Herb


he's taken up stuttering...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stereo.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@Herb Stoops, @Stick486 - are you guys attached at the hip??:lol:

I realize I double-posted, but I didn't know how to delete my second post. The forum hung while I was submitting a post, then it took me back to the message I had typed, so I submitted it again. Then saw the double post.

I realize I double-posted, but I didn't know how to delete my second post. The forum hung while I was submitting a post, then it took me back to the message I had typed, so I submitted it again. Then saw the double post.

(This whuwhuwhone is jjjjjust for you ttttttwo)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> @Herb Stoops, @Stick486 - are you guys attached at the hip??:lol:
> 
> I realize I double-posted, but I didn't know how to delete my second post. The forum hung while I was submitting a post, then it took me back to the message I had typed, so I submitted it again. Then saw the double post.
> 
> ...


edit one and change what ya said...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> @Herb Stoops, @Stick486 - are you guys attached at the hip??:lol:


just contributing on your behalf...
and not to mention a tough act to follow...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> @Herb Stoops, @Stick486 - are you guys attached at the hip??:lol:
> 
> I realize I double-posted, but I didn't know how to delete my second post. The forum hung while I was submitting a post, then it took me back to the message I had typed, so I submitted it again. Then saw the double post.
> 
> ...


LMAO I thought I was the only one doing that. It takes for ever when I click "Submit" sometimes that I click again, Or it goes back a page to where my post doesn't show and I post again and it posts twice. There are times where I post and when I come back it is not there, someone else's post is there.
Herb


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> edit one and change what ya said...


Geez, that would involve extra thinking - not to mention a headache


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> just contributing on your behalf...
> and not to mention a tough act to follow...


Don't try to follow this act - we'll all be lost:surprise:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Don't try to follow this act - we'll all be lost:surprise:


think of all those new horizons to explore...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Back to the original post, Is there anyone out there that knows anything about the Woodworking FasTTrak Inc. router table fence. I have never heard of it, but surely someone knows something about it to help Chris out. @ [MENTION=215833]chrisjj[/MENTION]
Chris, can you send some pictures so we can see what it looks like?


Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

chrisjj said:


> New to the forum.
> I recently purchased a router table at an estate sale. The fence only had a sticker with the company name, Woodworking FasTTrak Inc. I have not been able to find any information about the fence or the company. I think there are some pieces missing but not sure without a manual or some kind of guide. Has anyone heard of this company?
> 
> Thanks, Chris


Chris, this is the mention of a miter gauge fence by your FastTrack company that can be used on any power tool with a table. What you are talking about a fence. or a miter gauge? 
https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/power-tools/woodworking-discussion-forum/2492-woodworking-fasttrak


This company who's CEO is Mark Duginske is now in an unrelated business, at Woodworking Fasttrak Inc in Merrill, WI - (715) 536-7449 - Profile I think that the tool company went out of business.

Mark Duginski is a well known woodworker and has written lots of books on band saws.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=mark+duginske+wiki&t=ffsb&atb=v80-5&ia=web


"Mark has seven patents on woodworking tools and a number of patents pending. He recently sold his FastTrak patents to Kreg Tool Company. He is the author of ten books including Mastering Woodworking Machines (200488) and the Bandsaw Handbook (200393), which is the best-selling bandsaw book in the world. He has also produced three videos including Mastering Your Bandsaw (220429) and Mastering Woodworking Machines (220425). "

Does this resemble what you are inquiring about?

https://www.finewoodworking.com/2006/03/01/precision-miter-gauge-review

I hope this helps,
Herb


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that at one time if a post was made twice, a message would appear saying something like "this is a duplicate post" then delete it.
Back to the original question, if indeed a router table fence IS meant, then I would suggest making a new very simple TALL one like this one of mine made many years ago and has proved itself to be FAR better than the original complex one. The original one shown proved hopeless and resides collecting dust under my milling machine.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@harrysin
I'm pretty sure that at one time if a post was made twice, a message would appear saying something like "this is a duplicate post" then delete it.

Yes you are correct, but what happens is that instead of opening it goes to a previous page and opens with no new post. So I think that it didn't post the first time and I type it in again.
Then when it is typed in again and is submitted it opens with as duplicate.

By the way I like the the way you solved your fence problem. I just bought a new Eagle American fence set up to replace mine.

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The boys have gone off on a tangent. I looked up the company and found the following listing:

Woodworking Fasttrack Inc
W5823 School Ave
Merrill, WI 54452-8122 | view map
(715) 536-7449
woodworkingfasttrak.com 

However, it seems they are now just a reseller of other products. I didn't find any other relevant leads to the companhy or to an instruction manual

I suggest you use a camera to take a few pictures, load them onto your computer so you can post them. Fences are fairly standard and if you take a close up or two of the spots you think something may be missing, I'm sure someone here can identify the problem and a solution. If you look just under the box you post in, you'll find a second box labeled Drag and Drop File Upload. Use your file explorer to locate the pictures and drag and drop them and we can probably give you some help. 

I wouldn't hold out much hope of finding a manual. Fortunately, fences are not rocket science.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Chris


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

chrisjj said:


> New to the forum.
> I recently purchased a router table at an estate sale. The fence only had a sticker with the company name, Woodworking FasTTrak Inc. I have not been able to find any information about the fence or the company. I think there are some pieces missing but not sure without a manual or some kind of guide. Has anyone heard of this company?
> 
> Thanks, Chris


So what happened to Chris????
Seems like he evaporated after he asked us for help.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> So what happened to Chris????
> Seems like he evaporated after he asked us for help.
> 
> Herb


now what did you do Herb...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Herb, this often happens, not all that long ago a member was searching unsuccessfully for a switch for his Makita router, I had one and offered it to him as a present, ie: at no cost to him. Well I sent it to America at a postal cost of $15.00 and didn't even receive a thank you and haven't seen him post since.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I think we ought not indulge in insider chatter on a new member post. Kind of makes us seem a little snooty. Hope he comes back.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Herb, this often happens, not all that long ago a member was searching unsuccessfully for a switch for his Makita router, I had one and offered it to him as a present, ie: at no cost to him. Well I sent it to America at a postal cost of $15.00 and didn't even receive a thank you and haven't seen him post since.



That was mighty generous of you Harry, he might have wanted it installed ???
Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, IMNSHO... nm I'll be nice. So I'll ask my question, then:

Not really a question: Frustration. I HATE ROUTER TABLES!!!!!!

I feel better, but still doesn't fix my issue. I'm scared to death of this blasted thing takin' off my hands, and I need to make a corner molding for my planter. I've tried (of course) free hand, and got close, but really need to use the table and fence, but I'm too scared of it. It keeps grabbing on me. When I was supposed to be a student, learning, it ended up just someone else taking over and doing everything, and I stood there. Now I'm scared to flippin' death of this thing! Now what do I do???


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Well, IMNSHO... nm I'll be nice. So I'll ask my question, then:
> 
> Not really a question: Frustration. I HATE ROUTER TABLES!!!!!!
> 
> I feel better, but still doesn't fix my issue. I'm scared to death of this blasted thing takin' off my hands, and I need to make a corner molding for my planter. I've tried (of course) free hand, and got close, but really need to use the table and fence, but I'm too scared of it. It keeps grabbing on me. When I was supposed to be a student, learning, it ended up just someone else taking over and doing everything, and I stood there. Now I'm scared to flippin' death of this thing! Now what do I do???


Hmm.... Barb, itt sounds like you maybe routing in the wrong direction.

The safest way I Know is:
1. to take wider board,say a 1X4,or 2X4,Lay the board flat and set the fence so the bit is full height and only cuts 1/2 the depth of the profile. (Only 1/2 the bit exposed beyond the fence).

2.set a feather board on each side of the cutter a couple of inches away, to press the board tight to the fence.

3. Then feed the board from right to left, towards the end use a pusher stick to push it the final way through.

4.Then set the fence so that it is flush with the bearing on the bit,by holding a straight edge across the fence from one side to the other and it touches the bearing.

5.Reset the feather boards to hold the piece tight to the fence again. 

6. Feed the board through from right to left.

7.Take the board to the table saw and rip off the edge to form the molding.
Thats it.

Sometimes you have to clamp the feather board to the fence ,both sides of the cutter bit to hold down the board too.

Try it, the feather boards will keep it from grabbing the board.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Barb,when you get your confidence up, and the profile is not too big, you can set-up and do it in one pass.
Material: It is best to make moldings of of soft wood in the beginning, for outdoor I would use cedar or spruce, pine,or sycamore. You can use the same indoors or poplar. Stay away from the hardwoods untill you get comfortable with the table.

Another note is to support the ends of longer pieces.
You can tell by the sound of the router how fast to feed the material through.

Once you get it down pat, you will like to use the router table.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Well, IMNSHO... nm I'll be nice. So I'll ask my question, then:
> 
> Not really a question: Frustration. I HATE ROUTER TABLES!!!!!!
> 
> Here is a pictorial for you ,Barb.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Barb, if you want to make your own wooden feather boards; https://www.craftsy.com/woodworking/article/feather-boards/

https://www.thesprucecrafts.com/woodworking-jigs-make-your-own-featherboards-3537009

https://zukzik.com/how-to-make-a-feather-board/






https://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/33910-feather-board-design.html

You can make the feather board long and use a clamp to clamp it down to the table, that is how we used to make and use them in the old days.

They work so good you can let go of the board half way through the cut and it wont kick back. Great for the table saw too when ripping material, you will never get a kick back if you use one.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@OutoftheWoodwork On many commercial featherboards, the first tooth of the "comb" is a little shorter than the rest. Set the featherboard so that short tooth is against the workpiece, then when you push the board through, the rest of the teeth will press just right against the board. Get the kind of feather board that has a long, double grooved featherboard mounting slot so it will mount on both the table and/or the fence. 

the picture shows how to set up the featherboards for maximum protection. BTW, you can be even safer if you use a Grripper to move the workpiece. Personally, I hate using a router freehand, it takes so little to drop it, or have it twist out of your control, and if you try to catch it, it's just about in line with your femoral artery. If that got cut, you bleed out in minutes. So Do some practice runs with the table, *WITHOUT* running the machine. Get the feel for it. Don't overtighten the featherboards!!!!! Dry runs will get you past the initial fear, then once you have the feel, run the motor. Before long, you'll get nervous when you can't use the table.

You can also look up Marc Sommerfeld's videos on how he uses a router table. He uses a minimum of gadgets, but if you watch carefully you'll see he always keeps wood between himself and the bit. He often pushes using a chunk of MDF or plywood so the bit is buried in the push block while spinnin. I always thing through and visualize what I'm going to do on either the table saw or the router table.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay now I'm at "wth are you guys talking about??!" I wanted to make my own corner molding for my flower box... "Feather Tails"? How did we get there? :lol: ummm


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@Herb Stoops I was going right to left, but it still was grabbing and scaring the living H*LL outta me! I don't trust the fence, either. Didn't feel like it was staying where it should, and I can't read the markings on the table, either; that's what really irks me... the table has barely been used, and all the measuring marks are faded and unreadable! Ah well. Screw it. I bought a long piece of 2" pine corner molding. I'll treat it, and just cut it to size. Just bugs me I have the tools to make it myself, and can't (D*MMIT!!!!)


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

You guys are talking way above my head, here... I have NO idea what you're talking about... I make signs, remember? I draw on wood :lol: :lol: :lol: also, I don't have a table saw, either. The one I had sounded like a rattling cage and the blade sounded like it would fly off it at any minute. *sigh* I think I need some real lessons for the rest of this stuff.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> You guys are talking way above my head, here... I have NO idea what you're talking about... I make signs, remember? I draw on wood :lol: :lol: :lol: also, I don't have a table saw, either. The one I had sounded like a rattling cage and the blade sounded like it would fly off it at any minute. *sigh* I think I need some real lessons for the rest of this stuff.


Sorry,Barb, I guess I misunderstood what you were trying to do. Any operation on the router table is safer when You use feather boards to hold the material from vibrating or moving around while trying to cut,also keeps your hands well away from the bit.
Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Sorry,Barb, I guess I misunderstood what you were trying to do. Any operation on the router table is safer when You use feather boards to hold the material from vibrating or moving around while trying to cut,also keeps your hands well away from the bit.
> Herb


Ahhhhh I See.... 
Still don't help :laugh:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Barb. I suggest you watch a lot of YouTube videos on using a router table before you do anything else with it. I think what may be spooking you is the bit being up, rather than down. You can see it spinning. And if the fence seems loose, it would spook me too. It really needs to be cinched down, either with the knobs on the fence, or even with a couple of clamps--tignt enough so the fence stays put. 

When you set up the fence, it should have some kind of opening for the bit to sit back in. Thus, when the bit is spinning, at least half of it is in the recess in the the fence.

Don't try to cut the whole thing in one big pass, but take off only about 1/8th inch per pass. That will also help keep the bit from pulling the piece in so hard. Be sure you tighten the bit, but I think if you've been using it freehand, that's tight enough.

Get nice chunk of soft pine without knots and take a few very light passes. Practice until you feel comfortable

I suggest you get or make some sort of push block so you can move the piece over the bit while keeping your fingers out of danger. The light passes will let you get the feel first. 

The feather boards we talked about and posted a picture of can be clamped in place pretty easily and they are designed to push the workpiece against the fence or down toward the table, or both at the same time. They will also keep the bit from yanking the workpiece away. 

I'm posting this info in hopes it will help you get used to table routing. 

.


----------



## SaraHandcraft (Jun 22, 2018)

I don't know that company but I found their LinkedIn profile, you can mail them and maybe they can help you


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@SaraHandcraft. Hi, Sarah I presume. Missed your intro post somehow. Glad you joined in. An FYI, If you post something in response to another post, it helps keep it clear if you use the quote button below the original post. That way, both the original post and your response show up together. Makes it clearer to readers that way. Until you have 10 posts, you can't insert links, but you can insert pictures from your own computer hard drive. This is to keep spammers at bay. Many new members just reply to their welcome posts to get the required 10, after which you can post links to websites and other links. At any rate, welcome to the Forum. We take very good care of rookies who love to learn!


----------

